# Bulgarian: Mnogo iskash?



## JG12

Okay I really need help here.. Someone I know is speaking to me in Bulgarian despite knowing I have no clue what she's saying and it's killing me... Would someone please kindly translate this?

"Kak moja da me zabravish? Biva li takova neshto?  Mnogo iskash! Apsoljutno nishto nyama da ti kaja tozi pat i sam dosta seriozna, taka da znaesh!  Shtyala sam da mu pomagam,ne!!"

I know that mnogo is like, very much.. and other small words here and there but that's not enough to find meaning.. So please I appreciate all the help..

Mnogo blagodaria!


----------



## dudasd

"How could you forget me? Is something like that possible? You ask for too much! I have to tell you absolutely nothing this time, and I am very serious, just for your information! I wanted to help him, but not!" 

(This last sentence is a bit strange... Maybe she is saying: "I wanted to help that guy (meaning you), but not anymore." - or maybe "...but no use." I am really not sure what she meant.)


----------



## Darina

> (This last sentence is a bit strange... Maybe she is saying: "I wanted to help that guy (meaning you), but not anymore." - or maybe "...but no use." I am really not sure what she meant.)


 
It means simply that she does not want to help him. In this context "Shtyala sam da mu pomagam" is ironical and I understand it this way: "How dare you think (or say) that I will help him (you)". I don't know if it is possible to translate it better because it is a special case of renarative mood but this girl must be VERY angry!


----------



## JG12

Wow! Hmm I have no idea who 'that guy' is, but i don't think it is me..
But I think I have an idea of what's going on, haha.
Yes she does sound very angry... 
Well thank you all for your help!!


----------



## Darina

It is clear that somebody (you) expects her to help after you forgot her. (this is the meaning of the renarative mood - in this case "somebody said I would help") 
dudasd is right! That guy is most probably you!


----------



## dudasd

Darina, I'm a learner only and I am still trying to grasp the exact meaning of this offended "no" here. Is it maybe like English "indeed!"?


----------



## Darina

> Shtyala sam da mu pomagam,ne!!"


 
Actually, the punctuation is wrong.
It should be: "Shtyala sam da mu pomagam. Ne!" She absolutely refuses, categorically.



> Darina, I'm a learner only and I am still trying to grasp the exact meaning of this offended "no" here. Is it maybe like English "indeed!"?


 
Kind of... 
"Indeed!" would be "Da, be!"  and that is more offensive than "No!"


----------



## dudasd

So this "no" is closer to "no chance"? (Ahhhh... I am boring now... but I am curious about the nuance.) Thank you, Darina.


----------



## Darina

Exactly!
Well done, dudasd!


----------



## JG12

Wow! Thanks for all your help! I have a strange feeling she is talking about a song, haha.


----------

